# Late onset semen phobia?



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

My wife and I have been together for three decades of wonderful lovemaking, which has included everything two people could do except anal (which I didn’t really want anyway). I have had absolutely nothing to complain about.

Over the last year or so, though, she’s developed a strong aversion to semen other than as received through vaginal intercourse. This has narrowed our sexual repertoire significantly, as you can imagine.

Don’t get me wrong, I still enjoy our lovemaking, which includes her masturbating for me, mutual masturbation, my going down on her, sharing and tasting her love juices, kissing after I perform oral sex on her, wonderfully satisfying intercourse, and almost always two or three orgasms for her—one during foreplay and a couple more just from intercourse. We have sex two or three times per week, which given my age (58) is about the maximum frequency I can perform anyway.

I realize I am way ahead of many, perhaps most of the folks who come here for advice on the physical aspects of their marriage and I am thankful for that. But I miss what I had. I like to go out to eat and have a delicious steak, but I like an occasional dish of fish or pasta as a change of pace, if you know what I mean.

We’ve talked about this and she can’t explain why or how this aversion has developed, chalking it up to a woman’s changing desires. She sees nothing wrong with my desire for oral sex or to cum on her body, she wants to satisfy my hankering for a change of pace, but she can’t bring herself to do it anymore.

Is this a normal part of the aging process? Am I being greedy and should I just be glad for what I still have? Any ideas or suggestions would be more than welcome.


----------



## J.R.Jefferis (Jun 27, 2012)

Given the amount of sex you ARE getting already, it's hard to feel sympathy for you  Have you considered that her aversion to your semen has to do with a change in its smell and/or taste? This can happen due to changes in diet and other alterations in the body. Maybe I am just grasping at straws but there could be a real tangible reason for this.

JR


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

I'm not looking for sympathy--I tried to make that clear in my post and was asking almost apologetically. 

She didn't mention any change in smell/taste and I don't think that's it, but I haven't asked directly, so now I will.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

This reminds me of the reality show where the people live in fear of certain things, extreme phobias/compulsions. The therapist will come to the house and slowly break them in, making face their phobias in stages, less extreme to extreme.

You could try leaving your semen in a small bottle cap and letting her feel it and smell it. Askher how she feels between a 1 and 10. 1 being the most calm and 10 being the most anxious. After spending hours with the bottle cap, her anxiety will go down to hopefully a 2 or 3. Then you have to move into a huge jelly jar of semen. Let her sit near it, maybe swish it around, play with it, and ask what her anxiety level is. This is the best way to get rid of these phobias. 

Eventually you can move on to more extreme things (bukkake).


As dumb as all that sounds, thats how I feel about a late onset semen phobia.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

If you are seeking oral, why not let her give you a bj but just not cum in her mouth?

Yes, you do get some anyways, but very little compared to the main load.

Or is cumming in her mouth what you want?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

As a woman, I have found that my ability to tolerate certain textures, smells and tastes is somewhat related to my hormone levels. I have always had a much stronger gag reflex at certain points in my cycle and had a terrible time with nausea related to smells and textures when pregnant. Since going on a low-dose HRT after a hysterectomy earlier this year, I've had a hard time with some things that I used to be okay with. Anything with a slimy, gelatinous or (forgive me) snotty, texture, whether I am trying to eat it or just having to deal with it in some other way, is pretty much guaranteed to have me gagging. 

If your wife is perimenopausal or menopausal or is on medication that effects her hormones, even if your taste or texture haven't changed, she may find that she's just more sensitive to your taste or texture than she once was.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Rowan said:


> As a woman, I have found that my ability to tolerate certain textures, smells and tastes is somewhat related to my hormone levels. I have always had a much stronger gag reflex at certain points in my cycle and had a terrible time with nausea related to smells and textures when pregnant. Since going on a low-dose HRT after a hysterectomy earlier this year, I've had a hard time with some things that I used to be okay with. Anything with a slimy, gelatinous or (forgive me) snotty, texture, whether I am trying to eat it or just having to deal with it in some other way, is pretty much guaranteed to have me gagging.
> 
> If your wife is perimenopausal or menopausal or is on medication that effects her hormones, even if your taste or texture haven't changed, she may find that she's just more sensitive to your taste or texture than she once was.


I hadn't thought of this. The timing is almost exactly right. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

idk but this would feel like a rejection of me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Stonewall said:


> idk but this would feel like a rejection of me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nah. Not a rejection. Not of the OP, just a rejection of swallowing.

Maybe she hated it all the time but eventually decided that enough was enough?:scratchhead:


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I dont mean to say that it should be viewed thhat way but I can be a bit sensitive and know I would feel that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_ No, I don't feel rejected. I think Rowan hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> I hadn't thought of this. The timing is almost exactly right. Thanks for the heads-up.


I'm glad I was able to be potentially helpful. What I suggested may not be the actual issue, but it's something to consider and talk with her about at any rate.


----------

